# Proteus: Mostrar en disp.7 SEG. el boton pulsado en un teclado 4x4



## Limbo (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola buenas,

Estoy leyendome un libro para aprender a utilizar el PIC16F628A y a programar en picbasic, en el cual te dan ejemplos para montar.

He simulado en proteus el esquema de la imagen adjunta y no funciona. En teoria la tecla que se pulsa en el teclado debe aparecer en el display de 7 segmentos, pero no lo hace, y si muestra algo, muestra cualquier cosa.

Dejo tambien la imagen del circuito que monte en proteus.

Este es el codigo que le doi al pic:

```
cmcon=7
fila var byte
colu var byte
tecla var byte
trisa=0

prog1:
    portb=0
    trisb=%11110000      
         if ((portb >> 4) !=%1111) then prog1
prog2:

    for fila = 0 to 3
    portb=0
    trisb=(DCD fila)^%11111111
    colu=portb >> 4
    if colu !=%1111 then numtecla
    next fila
    goto prog2
numtecla:
    tecla = (fila*4)+(NCD(colu^%1111))
    porta = tecla

goto prog1
end
```

¿Tengo algo mal?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 22, 2010)

Si, estas conectando los pulsadores a tierra, cuando deben ir a fuente.
En la pagina del 16f84A esta como debe conectarse el teclado de pulsadores en proteus.
Otra cosa, aunque parezca vanal, coloca el /MCLR a fuente.

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## Limbo (Jul 22, 2010)

> i, estas conectando los pulsadores a tierra, cuando deben ir a fuente.


¿A tierra? Que yo sepa estan conectados a la bateria..


> En la pagina del 16f84A esta como debe conectarse el teclado de pulsadores en proteus.


Voy a hechar un ojo. Supongo que seran similares estos dos pics y por eso me dices que mire en l apagina de otro pic, ¿no?



> Otra cosa, aunque parezca vanal, coloca el /MCLR a fuente.


Lo sé, pero me limito a copiar los esquemas como los del libro. De todas formas muy amable por decirmelo.

*Jagopicis:* Mejor sera que habras un tema nuevo.. parece ser que tienes muchas consultas y si te las contestan aqui nos vamos a liar con las respuestas..

Gracias* cerebro*.
Un saludo.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 22, 2010)

Me confundi con lo de los pulsadores...es que no estoy acostumbrado a usar esas baterias en el proteus, y me parecio ver otra cosa ....
En fin...
Sean o no sean similares, la simulacion de teclado en el proteus tiene un esquema que esta donde te dije.
El MCLR es el reset, debes ponerlo a Fuente.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 22, 2010)

Ya lo he solucionado con el archivo proteus que te facilitan esa web.

Muchas gracias.

Ahora estoy encallado con una cerradura electronica DD (En fin.. asi es esto...)

Saludos.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 22, 2010)

jejej 
Listo enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## willyco (Nov 4, 2010)

quiero un circuito con un display y con unteclado y que me diga los nureos del 1 al 9 solo aprentando los teclados


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 13, 2011)

Alguien que me explique como es el funcionamiento del teclado eh.....


----------



## Limbo (Nov 14, 2011)

> Alguien que me explique como es el funcionamiento del teclado eh.....


Aqui tienes algo de info: http://micropic.wordpress.com/2007/06/13/teclado-matricial-4x4/


----------



## baterod3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pense era un teclado que arrojaba datos directamente en algun tipo de codigo....no entiendo ayuda


----------

